# Two Week Weight Loss And Fitness Challenge Sept 16th to Sept 30th



## Spudtastic

Weight Loss and Fitness Challenge 

I'm struggling to eat less and up my fitness after having my second daughter. I really want to get my previous pregnancy body back. 
I'll be here doing this challenge and after I'll set up one for October.
If you want to join in post your starting weight, a bit about yourself and what you struggle with and your two weeks goal. Then we give each other support over the two weeks. 

I'll start...

Weight: tbc
Waist measurement: tbc (take measurement at the smallest part of your waist)
Fitness Goal: get 10k steps daily, introduce 2 x 15 minute weight work's per week.
Food Goal: be sugar free for two weeks and eat more vegetables.

Then let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh sign me up but LO is looking to be fed right now . Ill be back with details :)


----------



## SpringCrane

Count me in! I just got out for a run with a friend earlier this week, and it felt great/terrible 

Weight: 133 lbs
Goals: 3 mile run or workout video five days/week

I have had the hardest time being consistent with exercise since my first was born. I was very fit and active before him, and I've just really had a hard time making my fitness a priority since. There's always a kid that needs something, laundry that needs folding, kitchen that needs cleaning, etc... Maybe you ladies will help me feel more motivated!


----------



## Spudtastic

Left wonderin said:


> Ooh sign me up but LO is looking to be fed right now . Ill be back with details :)

Yay :happydance:


----------



## Spudtastic

SpringCrane said:


> Count me in! I just got out for a run with a friend earlier this week, and it felt great/terrible
> 
> Weight: 133 lbs
> Goals: 3 mile run or workout video five days/week
> 
> I have had the hardest time being consistent with exercise since my first was born. I was very fit and active before him, and I've just really had a hard time making my fitness a priority since. There's always a kid that needs something, laundry that needs folding, kitchen that needs cleaning, etc... Maybe you ladies will help me feel more motivated!

Totally hearing you. I feel like my house is always in need of tudying/cleaning. It's hard to put yourself first though I like to remind myself that exercising is both putting me and my family first. I have to stay healthy to be there for them. However it can be harder to put into practise when the laundry piles up.


----------



## _Meep_

I want to join! I used to be a lovely 124 lb, but was probably around 130 lb when I conceived my daughter. I put on a horrendous amount of weight with her (she was 8 lb 15 oz) and I was enormous. By 10 weeks pp I had lost a lot of it through breastfeeding and while I was a bit baggy and saggy, I think I looked ok. However, she's now 2 and I've ballooned again. I'm about 148 lb now and only 5'4", so verging on being overweight. :(

I'd be happy to lose a stone.

I'm eating a lot better now ... for a while I lived on crap, and hardly ever drank plain water so I think that added badly to my calorie intake. 

So ...

Weight: 148 lb :cry:
Waist: I don't want to know.
Fitness goal: I did a 15 minute Youtube workout for a week or two a couple of months ago but quickly quit. I plan to start this again and get out more, just walking with my daughter.
Food goal: Drink just water. My diet is really fine, though I'm not going to bother with sugar any more, as it's just empty calories.

I don't mind if I'm never as skinny again as I used to be. If I could just lose my saggy belly overhang, I'd be happy.

Maybe we should post a picture of a time we felt really content with ourselves as inspiration ... would people find that embarrassing? I might do one ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Count me in I was 10 stone when I met my oh in 2008 by the time I got pregnant with baby number 3 last year I was 14 stone 4 I lost a stone due to sickness and gained about two back I was about 15 4 at the end of my pregnancy this time I was determined to lose it and not gain it back like I had previously done . 
So I lost a stone & half by myself I then joined slimming world and lost another stone and half I got down to 12 stone the lightest I had been in a long long time I haven't been for a few weeks and gained About 5lb back I'm going back on Wednesday hoping to get to target by Xmas my target is 11 stone 6 as I'll then be a healthy Bmi 
I don't want to be skinny like I was just feel good about my self 
I need to get back motivated 
I'm fatter than u all lol I'm 5 foot 7.5 tho x


----------



## Spudtastic

How has everyone's first day gone? I've had two days as I'm in new Zealand. Nothing dramatic for me. 
I'm going to make an effort today.

Donna - you are doing brilliantly and we'll done on losing weight. I'm fat too. I'm about 13 and a half stone. I don't want to be skinny but want to be 10 stone.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun . It's hard work esp when your busy with kids all day etc 
I'm such a picker I like to pick all day and it's. Ahard habit to break I've been shopping today and got tons and tons of fruit and veg so here's to a good week x


----------



## _Meep_

Ate two Quorn burgers and a gigantic salad for tea. Didn't really bother with lunch as was feeling a little nauseous (I may be pregnant lol) ... been on a walk but not done any sort of workout. Need to kickstart that!


----------



## Spudtastic

Meet and donna. .....
 



Attached Files:







2016-09-18 07.23.42.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Spudtastic

I hope you can read it.


----------



## Spudtastic

Meep are you ttc or ntnp or neither? Will you do a test?

I just stood on the scales and put back on the 4lb I lost two weeks ago. Stupid stupid weight.


----------



## _Meep_

NTNP really, but DTD at the right sort of time more than once this month so we will see! I'm only about 9 dpo at the moment so I'm hanging on for a few more days to test. :)

Sorry about the gain! Hopefully it's just pretend weight from water retention or cycle changes ... as it seems like it went back on quite quickly?


----------



## _Meep_

P.S. What is the image, the thumbnail won't open for me?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , I posted a really long post and lost it !!! I hate when that happens . It doesn't help that yesterday I slammed my Fi ger in the car door ! Oooooh the nail is gone black its a goner I think and sooo flipin sore ! 

I've had a journey with my weight over the last 3 years .. The short version ... Stared at 11 stone I'm 5.3 .. Was ok with that .. Not a super model but ok ... 
Got pg ... Gained 3/4 stone . Had mmc ..... Gained another 1/4 stone .. 12 stone 
2013 got pg ... Gained 2 stone = 13st 12lb .... EBF was starving all the time .... Ate all the time ,... But starting loosing weight rapidly around 8 months post partum . Dropped to 10st 4lb over a six week period without trying !! Went to the doc diagnosed with over active thyroid . Put on meds and start gaining weight ... Back to 12st 8lb . 2015 got pg again .... Gained a stone ... 13st3lb ... baby born march 16 EBF ... Starving all the time lol...... Gained 3/4 stone SINCE I'VE HAD BABY !!!!! 

Joined weight watchers .. Went two weeks and just had zero motivation !! Put on 2 lb !!!
Currently weigh 13stone 12 lbs .... I don't want skinny , in fact I don't like skinny ... I am happy at around 11 stone .... So I've lots of work to do. 

I'm going to cut all carbs and sugar out for 2 weeks Initally and see how we go . I'm not starting till tommrow as ive people coming over for dinner today and it would be too hard to organise and explain ect . 

Tommrow is a fresh start . I plan on weighing myself once a week on a Monday .
I also plan to get out walking . At the moment I do zero exercise that needs to change . Small goal Initally 30mins a day :) 

Thank you so much for starting this thread its helping already !!


----------



## _Meep_

Oh god, sorry about your finger, that sounds horrid!! 

What a journey ... I seem to put on weight quite quickly/easily these days too and it sucks, so I'm sorry you're struggling with it. 

A few years ago I used the Harcombe diet which allowed me to lose weight very easily and was pretty simple to stick to once I got the hang of it. I didn't need to lose weight - I was just vain - but had a little roll of flab round my belly that bothered me. Here is a video of me being a prat lol on about day 7 of the diet. I remember exactly, because I was so chuffed to see how flat my stomach went in such a short space of time. :haha:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v6LhtQrh_48

I know I'm never going to look like this again - it's just not possible, and I have moderate stretch marks and saggy boobs lol. Plus my hair went quite weak after I gave birth and bf, and lots fell out/the ends all snapped off, so I lost inches off my hair while I gained inches round my middle. :( But I might just try that diet again, as I'm so unhappy with myself right now. :(


----------



## _Meep_

Aaaaand it looks like that link has failed! Bah.


----------



## Left wonderin

No I saw it :) your hair is fab ! I too have hair issues lol.... All falling out , breaking and feels so thin .. I want to cut it all off !!! 

It took about a year for my hair to fully restore itself but it does come back , till then I'm tying it up ! So here is what I envisage my diet for the next two weeks to look like 

Breakfast 
2 eggs ( scrambled ) boiled , poached with tomato or avocado . Maybe some grilled bacon on the weekends 

Lunch 
Homemade soup

Dinner 
Salad , spinach , rocket ect with tomatoes cucumber , red peppers , onion , corn ,ect ,... With a balsamic dressing with meat . Grilled turkey burgers, chicken breast , pork chops ect ..... 

And LOTS AND LOTS OF WATER ... Oh and if I need it fruit to snack on ..


----------



## Eve

I would love to take part in a weight loss challenge!! :D


----------



## SpringCrane

I haven't done very well this weekend! I have sciatica that comes and goes, and it's back with a vengeance right now. And we're having a heatwave, so it's back to 95-100°. Yuck. Neither have me motivated to get out and run at all.

How are your spouses/partners? My husband is an elite runner. He is very fit. He also has a horrendous sweet tooth, and it's so hard to resist when he's having cookies and ice cream sandwiches and bits of chocolate all the time. I've talked to him about keeping it out of the house, but it never lasts. About a year ago I swore off sweets, and I did pretty well with it. I think I'm an all or nothing kind of girl. I need to get back into the mindset that I just don't eat that stuff.

I don't really have much weight to lose, just vanity pounds, I guess, but I'd really love to get back to exercising being habit rather than a chore.


----------



## _Meep_

Mine trains dogs for a living so he is out walking around all days, all hours, all weathers. He also lifts weights every morning and goes for a run or a bike ride with our own dog most days.

So he can eat whatever he likes and not feel the effects, which sucks, but I've only got myself to blame for my lack of definition!


----------



## Left wonderin

Meep that's so funny ... My oh is a dog trainer too but mainly coaches agility now . We have 4 dogs , two BC and a lab . He is out walking / training them morning , noon and night . We also offer home boarding .. He works out daily in a home made gym too . He has a sweet tooth at night and will easily put away a packet of biscutes in a sitting


----------



## _Meep_

Haha! What a weird coincidence! Mine mainly deals with problem dogs (usually by training the owners lol) and a bunch of regulars who enjoy a long walk and a swim, but have owners who work. It's always nice to see an antisocial dog become one of the 'pack' and make friends :') ... he has such a way with them. 

We only have the one dog, a male Kelpie. We've had dogs to stay too! 

Should have seen the gigantic bowl of pasta OH downed last night. He's working it off right now to the beat of some crappy music he likes!


----------



## Left wonderin

Breakfast done ..... Scrambled eggs ! 
Butternut squash soup made for lunch


----------



## Eve

Weight 206.6
I don't take measurements but do take photos (you can have a peek in my weight loss journal) 

No breakfast yet today (naughty, I know!) but plan to have some eggs and weight watcher toast.. may change my mind when time comes though and have a yummy protein smoothie.. will see.


----------



## _Meep_

Hi Eve :wave: 

What sort of weight are you aiming for?


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok :) so today so far so good !! Didn't manage to go weigh myself that will have to wait until tomorrow . Did manage a 30min walk albeit with a toddler on a bike and a dog on a lead in tow so wasn't particularly fast !!! But done anyhow .... 
Today I'm feeling quite motivated :) and my sweet potato soup was lovely :)


----------



## Ganton

I'd like to join you. I'm currently 10st 11lb and would like to lose 18lb to get back to the weight I was before my first of three babies.

I put on about 3 stone with each baby but lost the majority of it fairly quickly after the first 2. After the initial baby/placenta/blood weight loss from the birth of baby number 3, I lost very little weight so was left with a good 2 stone excess. I've lost nearly a stone of it over the last 3 months through phases of better rating but now I'm adding proper exercise into the mix too.

I'm going to try to avoid sugar and wheat (except the coffee and cake meet up I have planned tomorrow) and drink loads of water. 

I alreadu walk every day but o want to do a proper workout 3 times a week too.


----------



## Left wonderin

Still haven't managed to weigh myself but stuck with the programme 100 % again today :) I'm feeling positive and like its finally clicked in my head ! I AM going to do this :) 

Goal for Tommrow I need to increase my intake of water and weigh myself !!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Posting a little late but have been on my healthy changes since the 16th:) I dont own any scales atm as they got ruined when the kitchen ceiling caved in! but I think I am doing pretty good, my last recorded weight was 12st 5 before the ceiling which was about 2 months ago. I think I put on a few more on top of that so anything under that will be good:) Stick at it everybody xx


----------



## _Meep_

I've ordered a copy of The Harcombe Diet and I'm going back on it. No real calorie counting involved, just dietary changes. Plenty of whole foods, little to no refined sugar, and never eat fats and carbs at the same meal. Worked for me before, so feeling optimistic - just got to stick with it this time!


----------



## Spudtastic

HI everyone. I've been away for a few days and I have lots to catch up on so I'll get through all the posts soon. It's great to have so many people join the challenge.

My two kids have both been sick with fever and aches and they've kept me constantly busy all day and night so I'm pretty exhausted.

My dh and I made a pact last Thurs. We both chose a 'toy' that we'd really like. Mine is a laptop. We need a new one so instead of getting El cheapo I can get the flash one I like. And we can only get it once we have lost the weight.

Though I had a fail. My mil made a carrot cake. It was the best cake ever and brought half over. I ate the whole thing at lunch time. I'm an all or nothing girl too so I'm wondering if I should announce that I'm off sugar. I have no control when sugar is around
Its crazy. I don't even realise I'm eating it.

I'm going to try to get out for a walk this morning with my youngest in the front pack and hopefully my oldest can go to her grandparents.


----------



## Spudtastic

_Meep_ said:


> I've ordered a copy of The Harcombe Diet and I'm going back on it. No real calorie counting involved, just dietary changes. Plenty of whole foods, little to no refined sugar, and never eat fats and carbs at the same meal. Worked for me before, so feeling optimistic - just got to stick with it this time!

This sounds similar to what I'm doing/trying to start. I'm doing a no grain/high in whole foods/healthy fats lifestyle. Ideally I want to do some cavity (tooth) healing diet and drop legumes and nuts too.


----------



## _Meep_

Think I'm going to seriously struggle to do anything from now on, as it turns out I happen to be 4 weeks pregnant lol. But I'm going to keep trying to keep the weight off as much as possible during pregnancy as my body will be destroyed forever after two babies with no real permanent weight loss in between! Got to do something!!! :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh Meep forget weight loss that is the best news ever :) congratulations :) don't worry you can start again in 10-15 months time :) was it a SUPRISE pregnancy ? Oooh how I'd love one of them ;)


----------



## _Meep_

Haha thanks. We were second month NTNP and I knew there was a small chance, but we'd only DTD twice and I had no symptoms so didn't think it was very likely. Lo and behold though, there's no mistaking countless second lines I've turned up in my eagerness to pee on stuff! :D


----------



## SpringCrane

Congratulations, Meep! Very exciting news!! I hope the pregnancy goes very smoothly for you! We're done having kids, which I'm thrilled about, but I admit I'll miss the excitement of a positive HPT! I hope you find strength and health to take you through the pregnancy!

I've actually done quite well this week! I've stayed away from sweets, which is huge for me. I did put an Oreo in my mouth without thinking, but I stopped, thought VERY hard, and took it out. Ha. A little ridiculous, but once I start, I can't stop. I've been on a few runs and to a couple yoga classes, too. I'm feeling great. Yoga is helping my hips a lot, and the time away helps my brain!

I weighed myself yesterday, and while I'm trying to not fixate on numbers, I think I have a real chance of getting back into the 120s. That'll be a first since my MMC in 2014. I gained ten pounds for the twelve weeks I was pregnant, and my body never realized I had lost the pregnancy, so the hormones never properly flushed. Plus, I was emotional after and tend to find comfort in sweets. 

We're off to a beach vacation in a few weeks, so it's my mini goal to just stay focused until then. I certainly won't be rocking a bikini, but I hope to not hate all the vacation pictures!


----------



## Eve

_Meep_ said:


> Hi Eve :wave:
> 
> What sort of weight are you aiming for?

I would like to reach 160lbs before Christmas but I'm a little doubtful that will happen as I am 205.2 as of this morning. I tend to have two weeks a month of great losses and two weeks not so much (ovulating and before/on period). 

I weighed 125 right after the birth of my oldest and would love to be able to see the 130's someday but we shall see ;)


----------



## Spudtastic

6lilpigs said:


> Posting a little late but have been on my healthy changes since the 16th:) I dont own any scales atm as they got ruined when the kitchen ceiling caved in! but I think I am doing pretty good, my last recorded weight was 12st 5 before the ceiling which was about 2 months ago. I think I put on a few more on top of that so anything under that will be good:) Stick at it everybody xx


HI 6lilpigs. I love your name and profile. Perhaps not a bad thing to have no scales (sorry to hear about the kitchen though).


----------



## Spudtastic

Eve - stick to it. I am the same when I'm actually doing it properly.


----------



## Spudtastic

So for me in NZ today is 1st Oct already. These two weeks have been up and down but I've really tried for the past 6 days so I excitedly went to the first page to see what my weight and waist measurement's were and I didn't write them in. How silly. I don't know my start weight because I've been fluctuating around 86kg for such a while.

So I was happy to see 83.7 though I had been hoping for better. I'm really determined to see the 70s on the scale in October. 

How did you all get on?
I'm going to go and set up the October challenge. I hope to see you all there.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I lost 8lb and its weigh day today so ill know the grand total for the two weeks . Food wise as hard as it was I stuck to a low carb / almost no sugar food diet . When I weighed myself last week I was down 6lb , then on we'd another 2 . I'm happy with that :) 

Its getting tougher to keep going but I'm gonna try . I might add in one cheat day a week so I don't feel totally deprived and see how we go . On the treat dy I won't go mad !

Starting weight 13st 13 
Last week weigh in : 13st6.2 
This week ...... Ill up date later after I weigh in :)


----------



## Eve

203.8 this morning :D Finally some movement!!!


----------



## _Meep_

Think I've put on weight as I'm sooo bloated with this baby though I am only 5 weeks.

Hopefully when the nausea really kicks in I might lose a bit ...


----------

